

Plausibility vs. Inference - cateye
http://www.denizyuret.com/2011/01/plausibility-vs-inference.html

======
bluekeybox
> I gave the book to Mary. => Mary has the book.

The poster says the above is exact inference. I beg to disagree. The inference
is plausible but not exact. How do we know that Mary has not given the book to
someone else, or even how do we know that Mary hasn't eaten the book for
dinner? We humans know that books are not tasty, but how would a machine know
that if we don't tell it?

Of course we need a plausibility model. My point is only that exact inferences
are extremely rare, and that almost all inferences we make on daily basis are
plausibility inferences based on an extremely comprehensive model of the
world.

